# capellà



## panjabigator

Según Grec,

Capellà

                     versaleta('m ')M *1 *versaleta('catol ')CATOL Sacerdot en general, clergue, al servei d'una capella o que presta els seus oficis a una determinada classe de persones. _Capellà i almoiner del senyor rei. 
_
*2 *versaleta('col&middot;loq ')COL·LOQ Esquitx de saliva. _Quan parla de pressa tira capellans.
_

Me interesa mucho que esta palabra tiene dos significados tan diferentes.  ¿Alguien sabe de dónde viene este significado de saliva para un término reservado para un sacerdote?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo no en tinc ni idea. Sempre ho he trobat curiós, encara que per aquí no ho sento dir gaire. Per aquí d'una escopinada se'n diu "sipi".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Jo ho trobo curiós tambè, no sabia que en català es deia "capellàs", en castellà es diu "felipes", Deu sabrà perquè.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Jo no en tinc ni idea. Sempre ho he trobat curiós, encara que per aquí no ho sento dir gaire. Per aquí d'una escopinada se'n diu "sipi".



Curiós. No ho havia sentit mai.


----------



## betulina

Ara que hi penso, m'he equivocat. No és el mateix un "capellà" que una escopinada (o "sipi"). Els capellans es tiren quan algú parla, allò que mentre parla li surten esquitxos de saliva de la boca... involuntàriament... L'escopinada és voluntària. 

Però ara que hi torno a pensar, crec que jo diria "sipi" de tot. 

Ant, "felipes"?  No ho havia sentit mai!  Molt curiós, també! Es refereix al que dic de "capellans", no?, més que a un "escupitajo"? Merci!

Salut!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Ara que hi penso, m'he equivocat. No és el mateix un "capellà" que una escopinada (o "sipi"). Els capellans es tiren quan algú parla, allò que mentre parla li surten esquitxos de saliva de la boca... involuntàriament... L'escopinada és voluntària.
> 
> Però ara que hi torno a pensar, crec que jo diria "sipi" de tot.
> 
> Ant, "felipes"?  No ho havia sentit mai!  Molt curiós, també! Es refereix al que dic de "capellans", no?, més que a un "escupitajo"? Merci!
> 
> Salut!


 
Por acì es comú ho d´els "felipes", i sí seria el mateix que capellans. Doncs "escupitajo" seria "escopinada" o "sipi" (gapo o lapo en castellà) en català?

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:


> Por acì es comú ho d´els "felipes", i sí seria el mateix que capellans. Doncs "escupitajo" seria "escopinada" o "sipi" (gapo o lapo en castellà) en català?
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Sí, escopinada és la paraula neutra, diguem-ne; suposo que seria "escupitajo", "salivajo" (dic suposo perquè no sé per què però aquest -ajo no em sona igual de neutre  ). "Sipi" no és general i és més col·loquial (jo diria que ve de "sipiajo" ).

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Sí, escopinada és la paraula neutra, diguem-ne; suposo que seria "escupitajo", "salivajo" (dic suposo perquè no sé per què però aquest -ajo no em sona igual de neutre  ). "Sipi" no és general i és més col·loquial (jo diria que ve de "sipiajo" ).
> 
> Salut!


 
Sí, jo també ho diria. Això de "sipiajo" ho deiem molt els de la meva generació quan érem més jovenets. No sé si els jovenets d'avui dia encara la fan anar, aquesta paraula. Així mateix, dir-vos que estic ben sorpresa, perquè jo estava convençuda que *sipiajo/sipi* era una paraula castellana.

I continuant aquesta llista de "fastigositats", no us sona *gargall*?

Apa, adéu i fins dilluns, que me'n vaig a les Holandes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chics

Bon dia!
Els dos són voluntaris, però no és ben bé el mateix. La diferència (segur que voleu parlar d'això? Apa, ràpid abans que sigui l'hora de dinar) entre un *sipi *(_sipiajo, lapo_) y una *escopinada *(_escupitajo_?) és que el sipi és compacte, té textura de moc i de vegades color; mentre que l'escopinada és saliva simple.
Salut!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, jo també ho diria. Això de "sipiajo" ho deiem molt els de la meva generació quan érem més jovenets. No sé si els jovenets d'avui dia encara la fan anar, aquesta paraula. Així mateix, dir-vos que estic ben sorpresa, perquè jo estava convençuda que *sipiajo/sipi* era una paraula castellana.
> 
> I continuant aquesta llista de "fastigositats", no us sona *gargall*?
> 
> Apa, adéu i fins dilluns, que me'n vaig a les Holandes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sí, sí, TPS, jo també crec que "sipi/sipiajo" és castellà. Més que res per aquest "-ajo". Què hi dius, Antpax? Potser és del castellà d'aquí, clar.

I tant, "gargall", m'agrada aquesta paraula! Té molta sonoritat. És el mateix que escopinada, però amb un to més col·loquial, diria.

Ei, bon Sant Joan holandès!!


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Bon dia!
> Els dos són voluntaris, però no és ben bé el mateix. La diferència (segur que voleu parlar d'això? Apa, ràpid abans que sigui l'hora de dinar) entre un *sipi *(_sipiajo, lapo_) y una *escupinada *(_escupitajo_?) és que el sipi és compacte, té textura de moc i de vegades color; mentre que l'escupinada és saliva simple.
> Salut!



  Quin fart de riure, Chics! Si que en saps! 

Sí, sí, hi estic d'acord. El que deia de voluntari o no és entre l'escopinada (voluntària) -per cert, va amb O!- i el capellà, que això sí que és involuntari. A casa meva, però, tot es redueix a "sipis", crec (semànticament, no físicament).  Em sembla que si intentés ser més guarra no em sortiria...

Salut, salut, molta salut!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Sí, sí, TPS, jo també crec que "sipi/sipiajo" és castellà. Més que res per aquest "-ajo". Què hi dius, Antpax? Potser és del castellà d'aquí, clar.
> 
> I tant, "gargall", m'agrada aquesta paraula! Té molta sonoritat. És el mateix que escopinada, però amb un to més col·loquial, diria.
> 
> Ei, bon Sant Joan holandès!!


 
Hola Betu:

Si "sipi/sipiajo" es castellà seria castellà de Cataluña, perquè jo no ho sentit mai. Gargall és el equivalent de "gargajo" en castellà. 

Em vaig a una reunió, desprès sigo.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## panjabigator

chics said:


> Bon dia!
> Els dos són voluntaris, però no és ben bé el mateix. La diferència (segur que voleu parlar d'això? Apa, ràpid abans que sigui l'hora de dinar) entre un *sipi *(_sipiajo, lapo_) y una *escopinada *(_escupitajo_?) és que el sipi és compacte, té textura de moc i de vegades color; mentre que l'escopinada és saliva simple.
> Salut!



Well, I guess I _did _ask for it!  Thanks for the splendidly detailed resposta Chics!  M'ha agradat molt!

(I gràcies també a tothom per a ajudar-me amb aquesta pregunta.


----------



## Antpax

Antpax said:


> Hola Betu:
> 
> Si "sipi/sipiajo" es castellà seria castellà de Cataluña, perquè jo no ho sentit mai. Gargall és el equivalent de "gargajo" en castellà.
> 
> Em vaig a una reunió, desprès sigo.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Ja soc acì. Sigo. Com he dit gargall seria "gargajo" en castellà, i seria del tipus compacte y verdós, com ha dit la Chics, i també es conegut com "pollo".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Al sipi també li diem poll. 

Això de capellans, em sona a una mica de broma vers els capellans, doncs son els que, si més no, els que en fan més de discursos. O en feien, vaja, per que ara n'hi ha per donar i per vendre.


----------

